

Rupert Murdoch Expected to Hand Reins of 21st Century Fox to Son James - reuven
http://www.nytimes.com/2015/06/12/business/media/rupert-murdoch-ceo-21st-century-fox-james-murdoch.html

======
davidgerard
The interesting thing here is that the board will have to agree, because the
Murdochs don't own a clear majority. They've generally gone along with
Rupert's schemes before, because he's really extremely good ... but they will
have to trust that James is the best option, and James will suddenly have to
prove himself that good.

